# direct wire Hudson smoke



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello All, I decided to install a QSI Titan in my USA Trains Hudson. I'm installing it now. My question is how do I direct wire the smoke generator to the decoder. The stock smoke unit is the original TAS . I looked on Greg's site and it looks similar but has no jumper for steam or diesel. Does the fan wires one black one red go to port j2a 10 and j3 11 . Where do I put the remaining three wires (next to the reservoir ) I don't think I need the chuff wire?
From what I have read I use the rear cab lite port L12 for heater and L9 for the fire box for the fan.
Does this sound remotely correct?


Respectfully,
Bob Van Deusen


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob & I have been in email communication, but I'll repeat some here:

fan and heater must go directly to the decoder... so the fan leads are easy to find, they are on a separate connector, but you need to add 2 wires directly to the heating element, and bypass the electronics on the TAS (or any smoke unit)

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Greg worked great. I'll post a video as soon as I put my locomotive back together.

Bob V.


----------

